# College FB, yet another week!



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

It appears that the interest has died along with byu's national title hopes! Kidding aside, this will be an interesting week for some teams.

So here's a couple games of interest...

#3 Utah @ USC - Love the Ute's, but this game worries me greatly. USC still is one of the most talented teams around. Just have had some serious bad coaching. Utah played them shortly after they fired Kiffin a couple years back and USC was able to circle the waggons. I am picking with my heart, and hope they pull through. Love Utah's defense... And I would be surprised if they play that bad on special teams like last week again. *Utah 38 USC 27*

#20 Cal @ UCLA - UCLA is struggling defensively. Cal will bring a ton of pressure which I think works against the Bruins and their young quarterback. *Cal 41 UCLA 28*

Colorado @ Oregon State - This ought to be a great game! Battle of the winless P12 teams. Which team will break through.... Personally, I think Colorado is the better team, but they couldn't even score on Oregon. I'll take the home team. *Oregon State 31 Colorado 21*

Western Kentucky @ #5 LSU *-* Honestly, threw this one in for LL. Though looking at WKU, they can sling it. They did beat Vandy on the road. Not sure if that is very impressive, but Vandy is SEC. I'll take the home team again with probably another big performance from Fournette. *LSU 45 WKU 28 *

Wagner @ BYU - LOL! Honestly, what will the announced attendance be, and will Wagner score more than 3?

I am going with an announced attendance of 48,437 (Even though I think it'll be less than 40,000) and I believe BYU shuts out the Seahawks...


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm picking USC to upset my beloved Utes by 10. We've been skating on thin ice for a while and I believe this weekend the ice breaks.

The Hilltoppers are going to give my Tigers a run for the money in the first half then we should pull away in the 2nd half. LSU will be caught looking ahead to Nick Satan and the laundry detergent boys during the first half then realize they have to win and come out and play LSU ball the 2nd half.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Utah beats USC. USC is a mess right now, from the top down. Utah wins.
Cal beats UCLA.
Colorado - Oregon State - Meaningless. Don't care.
LSU wins. The rest of their games. They'll be in the play-off.

BYU scrimmage - My only hope is that they run Mangum out there for the first quarter, and then let him rest the hammy. It should be viewed as a bye week for the starters so guys can get rested/healed up from nagging stuff at this point into the season. BYU's 3rds string should roll up 40+ points if they want to.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

byu still has a football team??? Well I think that's just neat...... The Utes always have me worrying, it could go either way with the mess USC is in, they could come out ready to prove themselves etc... I think the Utes win in a nail biter.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Utah is in a really good spot. The only loss they'll have before the 12Pack title game will be to Arizona. The Wildcats have a way of being spoilers. But Utah will still end up playing Standford for the conference title game. Win, and they're in the play-off. Lose, and they'll be in the Rose Bowl. And hey, good for the Utes. It's a good year to be a UtahUteFan. Enjoy the ride.

As for BYU - they are doing what they do. Winning games they should, and splitting the first four, like they should. They are playing all over the country in front of lots of loyal strong and true fans, and they are entertaining to watch. I wish my fellow Cougar Fans would just enjoy the ride instead of out of reach expectations and longing for the good old days. There really is some entertaining football getting played in Provo and pining away for Steve Young causes one to enjoy it, enjoy the now. It is good to appreciate the past, but enjoy the now. I'm guessing there aren't a whole lot of UteFans wishing they had Ron McBride or Uban Liar around, or wishing Scott Mitchell was under center. CougarFans should learn from that.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Utah vs. team dysfunctional; I kind of feel like Louisiana about this, although the Utes could come out and drub them too. USC wins a close one and I'm sure hoping I'm wrong. A loss isn't a catastrophe either. It will get the Utes more focused and there won't be so much hype to have to filter out.

Cal vs, UCLA, Cal by a touchdown. 

Colorado vs Oregon St. The beefalos get their first Pac-12 win in 2 years. 34-30

Western Kentucky vs LSU. Fournette is resting by the middle of the 3rd quarter. 45-7 

The Wagner power painters vs the cougs; I predict plenty of good seats will still be available and that LES will be about as quiet as the Provo Temple grounds by the 4th quarter due to early departures. Wake me when the Aggies and Mizzou are up on the schedule. 

No love for the aggies? They beat suck dog st. by 10 points and put a stranglehold on the Mountainwest race.


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm very scared for the Utes. USC has a lot of talent and could really surprise them. I'm thinking Utah will win, but it'll be closer than they'd like. 
Don't care about Colorado vs Oregon St, or LSU vs WK. 
Hopefully BYU plays Hoge at QB, it would be nice to see if he even has any potential or if they need to look into getting someone else as backup.


----------



## captain (Nov 18, 2007)

No USU Football after last weeks win!?! Honestly, I just can't take this thread seriously.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

So Captain, what about the Aggies? Can they beat the Aztecs this week?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Well Cal got their rear ends handed to them last night...upset weekend????


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> Well Cal got their rear ends handed to them last night...upset weekend????


I don't know anyone that is upset about that!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

captain said:


> No USU Football after last weeks win!?! Honestly, I just can't take this thread seriously.


These threads are super casual. Nothing formal. Just a few guys that like to talk football. Next week, I'd suggest you start the discussion, and include the aggies. That would be GREAT. It just seems that whomever starts the threads just includes the games that are interesting to them, with no intended slight. It's just a fun thing. Your Aggies had a great win over the Spud-Donks last weekend. GREAT! Love to see that. And I hope they do well against Suck Dog tomorrow. Thing is - seems lots of us just like to talk college football. So please - don't be offended - don't take the post that seriously - but join in sharing the love of the game. It's all good.

Go Aggies! and Cougars! and Utes! and whoever plays Alafrickin'bama!


----------



## RYsenTrout (Jun 6, 2012)

There is a reason USC is picked to win this game. The run ends for Utah tomorrow. It's quite the snoozer of match-ups this weekend. Good week to get in the outdoors as well, so it all works out.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

So USC beat utes. 
BYU had a scrimmage.
Aggies? What happened? I thought they could get Suck dog State?


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

GaryFish said:


> So USC beat utes.
> BYU had a scrimmage.
> Aggies? What happened? I thought they could get Suck dog State?


Thats the beauty of the Pac12 or any P5 conference.... You can lose a game and still have a shot at something to play for. Utah is in great shape still! Though I don't believe Utah can compete in a playoff with Wilson and the inconsistant O-line play. I love the Ute's, but their offense scares me at times! Having said that, I'm not sure they lose again. UCLA could be a tough match-up depending on what UCLA team shows up. Not sure Arizona is that team this year....

Go Utes!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Well at least ONE team from Utah showed up for the game this past weekend...? C'mon man, the aggies lost ? 

Congrats to the kitties from Utah County !!!!


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I thought all 3 games were brutal to watch this weekend, including the BYU win. I really wasn't expecting the Utah State loss after how good they looked against Boise. USC winning didn't surprise me as much, but I thought it would be closer. Also surprised the Utes only gave the ball to Devontae Booker 14 times.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

GaryFish said:


> So USC beat utes.
> BYU had a scrimmage.
> Aggies? What happened? I thought they could get Suck dog State?


San Diego State essentially just lined up and ran the ball and the aggies were helpless to stop it.

They will probably play again in the MWC title game, unless USU drops another game (potentially at Air Force).


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

BigT said:


> Thats the beauty of the Pac12 or any P5 conference.... You can lose a game and still have a shot at something to play for. Utah is in great shape still! Though I don't believe Utah can compete in a playoff with Wilson and the inconsistant O-line play. I love the Ute's, but their offense scares me at times! Having said that, I'm not sure they lose again. UCLA could be a tough match-up depending on what UCLA team shows up. Not sure Arizona is that team this year....
> 
> Go Utes!


The Utes will need a lot of help to get into the playoff.

They will need 11 out of the 15 things below to happen in order to make the playoffs in my opinion.


*Ohio State* - needs to lose twice or to a non ranked opponent
*LSU* -needs to lose twice or to a non ranked opponent.
*Baylor* - needs to lose twice or to a non ranked opponent
*TCU* - needs to lose twice or to a non ranked opponent
*Oklahoma State* -needs to lose twice or to a non ranked opponent
*Oklahoma* - needs to lose again
*Clemson* - needs to lose to someone other than Florida State
*Florida State* - needs to beat Clemson in sloppy fashion.
*Michigan State* - will need to lose to a school other than Ohio State
*Alabama* - needs to lose again.
*Stanford* - needs to win out and lose to Utah in the Pac 12 title game.
*Notre Dame* - needs to lose again.
*Iowa* - needs to drop a game.
*Florida* - needs to drop a game
*Utah *Needs to win out and win out convincingly.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I never bought into the Ute's #3 ranking in fact, I see them somewhere around 16. Wilson needs to go. He has caused the Utes just as many losses as he has wins.

On some of the other sports sites the Ute fans are really dissing on BYU for playing Wagner. I'm not sure how it all works but they say the Wagner game was tied into getting Missouri on the schedule. The real question is not why BYU would schedule them, but why would Wagner schedule BYU? Well, my understanding is Wagner will receive a hefty sum of money that will benefit their program for years to come.

I'm somewhat fascinated with Utah fans dissing on BYU for Playing Wagner when they have played Weber State in the recent past. If making fun of BYU for playing Wagner makes Ute fans feel better about getting manhandled by USC, I think they need to seek professional help.

I listened to post game comments by the Wagner coach and he said it was a great experience for his team to come west and play. He mentioned that BYU was very gracious in helping them see some sights--things these kids might not have seen. Win or lose, I think Wagner came west for more than football, which says a lot about that program. 

I have also heard comments about Utah's Hatfield mouthing off before game, during game, and after game. Something about how he could cover anyone in the nation. Well, Shu Shu's 8 catches for 140+ yards should have shut him up, but no, motor mouth still running. Where did Utah find this guy?

Covey is fun to watch. Hope he can stay healthy. Imagine what he will do after his mission.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Wasn't Hatfield arrested for stealing cell phones then mysteriously they couldn't find any evidence despite at least two people saying he had stolen them from them after meeting him to buy them....something sounded a little suspicious to me back then.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

From what I heard on the TV talk shows you have it about right why Wagner came west to play The Y. The figure that I heard was $500,000. Quite a sum for a small college such as they are. Also the Missouri game became available so the Y actually worked with UNLV who was on the schedule so that they could play Missouri and they would of ended up with two bye weeks if they hadn't scheduled another team, so here comes Wagner. 

There will always be BYU haters, it isn't going to matter what they do or who they play. They could go 12-0 against top 20 teams and the haters would still hate and say that they don't deserve to be 12-0 because the majority of their players are over 22 years old.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Though I'm not a utahutefan by any stretch, I think they are not as out of the play-off as you might think. If they win out and win the Pac 12 championship game, they'll get in. Really, the play-off isn't a 4 team play-off. It is an 8 team play-off, with an odd chance for a Big12(9) team to take a spot. But really, it is an 8-team play-off, with the first round being the conference title games. As it should be. Utah still has a one game lead on the rest of the P12South. So they are not out of things in the least. As it is rolling out, there will be a couple of 1-loss teams in the play-offs. Also, as it is, one of the Big5 conference champions will be left out. No way they leave out 2 in favor of a team that loses their conference title game, or worse yet, doesn't even play in it. Hang tight utahutefans. The play-off is still completely within your team's control. Win, and in.

As for the Cougars bye week exhibition - it happens. Every team has one of those. My only criticism of them is that if they are going to have those, then invite a more local team. Southern Utah, Weber, Idaho State, Montana, or some other Big Sky school so there is at least some kind of local interest, or families of the players can travel to see their kid play in a big time environment.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

GaryFish;1381553 said:


> As for the Cougars bye week exhibition - it happens. Every team has one of those. My only criticism of them is that if they are going to have those, then invite a more local team. Southern Utah, Weber, Idaho State, Montana, or some other Big Sky school so there is at least some kind of local interest, or families of the players can travel to see their kid play in a big time environment.


They would of ended up with two bye weeks after they scheduled Missouri, that is where Wagner came in. As for scheduling a local team, perhaps none of them were willing to play the Y or had that week open for the game.

As you know the schedule is done years in advance and when opportunities arise to play different teams all the cards need to be reshuffled and sometimes people don't like the deal that comes out.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Critter said:


> They would of ended up with two bye weeks after they scheduled Missouri, that is where Wagner came in. As for scheduling a local team, perhaps none of them were willing to play the Y or had that week open for the game.
> 
> As you know the schedule is done years in advance and when opportunities arise to play different teams all the cards need to be reshuffled and sometimes people don't like the deal that comes out.


Exactly. LSU had their first game cancelled due to lightening delays well past midnight. This weekend coming up is there open date. The team they were playing did not have an open date this weekend so the game was called off with nothing to show in the record books on what would have been an easy win for LSU. It happens.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> The Utes will need a lot of help to get into the playoff.
> 
> They will need 11 out of the 15 things below to happen in order to make the playoffs in my opinion.
> 
> ...


I am not suggesting I believe Utah will be in the playoffs, because I don't think they can compete with Wilson at quarterback. But he IS the best option at QB at Utah right now. If you question this, see Utah V Fresno St. All of these things listed above will take care of themselves. You list teams from 5 conferences, and the one indy team. Most of these teams will play each other. A winner of Ohio St / Michigan St is in the playoffs. The winner of the SEC is in. The winner of TCU / Baylor is in. So it comes down to a couple factors for Utah. As you mentioned, they have to win out and beat Stanford in the PAC12 title. If Notre Dame wins out, they're in no questions about it... Probably over any ACC team (unless Clemson runs the table) even because of the brand... So basically, it comes down to the winner of the ACC, Notre Dame, and the winner of the PAC12. But, it's tough for any team to go undefeated. If Baylor or TCU lose before playing each other, the Big12 will be left out again with no title game... Which greatly helps BYU as far as conference realignment...

So, not such a long list for Utah, though not as likely in my opinion. Utah should win their next two games. At Arizona will be tricky but Utah is better than Zona... But, Rich Rod and Zona have had Utah's number. I think Utah beats UCLA and Colorado.

What I think will happen, is that the last spot, the 4 seed if you will, will come down to the Pac12 champ, and the ACC champ whomever they may be. I think Notre Dame has 1-2 more losses in them.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Team 1 - Undefeated Big 10 or one loss Ohio State - Ohio State would be hard to keep out if they lost a close game to MSU or Mich. Michigan State would be hard to keep out if they beat OSU. Iowa could shake things up if they win the big 10 title. 

Ohio State - vs Minn, @ Ill, vs MSU, @ Mich 

Michigan State - @ Neb, vs MD , @ OSU, vs Penn State 

Iowa - vs MD, @ Ind, vs Minn, vs Pur , @ Neb 

Team 2 - An undefeated or one loss big 12 team. All 4 play each other and all 4 are currently ranked above Utah.

Baylor - @ KSU, vs Okla , @OSU, @TCU, vs Tex

TCU - vs WV, @OSU, vs KU, @ Okla, vs Bay

Oklahoma State - @TT, vs TCU, @ISU, vs Bay, vs Okla

Oklahoma - @KU, vs ISU, @ Bay, vs TCU, @OSU


Team 3 SEC - These teams need to lose twice to be out.

LSU [email protected], vs Ark, @Miss, vs TAMU

Alabama - vs LSU, @ Miss St, vs CHSO, @Aub

Florida - vs UGA, vs Van, @ SC, vs FIU, vs FSU

Team 4

ACC - FSU is interesting, because a victory over Clemson and a victory over a one loss Florida with an ACC championship could propel them into the title game. Clemson if they win out they are the fourth team.

Clemson - @ NC St, vs FSU, @ Syr, vs Wake, @ SC
Florida State - vs Syr, @ Clem, vs NC St, vs Chatt, @FLA

Pac 12 - If Stanford does not go undefeated and lose to Utah in the Pac 12 Title. Barring craziness the Utes do not get in. UCLA needs to keep on winning to help the case for Utah. If Stanford wins out and Clemson loses they are in.

Stanford - @WSU, @Col, vs Ore, vs Cal, vs ND 
Utah -vs Or St, @ Wash, @ Ari, vs UCLA, vs Col


Notre Dame - @ Tem, @ Pitt, vs Wake, vs BC, @ Stan - Notre dame is in the same position as Stanford they need to win out and have Clemson lose to get in. 

So, the Utes still need 11 of the 15 things to happen to get in.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Any team that loses in the conference title game will not be in. Only conference champions will get in. One of the conference champions will be left out. It is just a matter of which one.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

My $$$$ is that either the Pac 12 or ACC champ will be left out. If I had to wager on one or the other right now I would say Pac12 winner gets the banana and stays out.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

At this rate, I think you are right. If Clemson continues to roll, they'll be in. For sure if they remain undefeated. Every 12Pack team now has a loss. The other four of the power 5 all still have undefeated teams. Undefeated conference champ will be in before a 1-loss conference champ.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

GaryFish said:


> Any team that loses in the conference title game will not be in. Only conference champions will get in. One of the conference champions will be left out. It is just a matter of which one.


If Ole Miss wins out and Bama wins out.

I think Bama would be an exception to the rule and get in.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> If Ole Miss wins out and Bama wins out.
> 
> I think Bama would be an exception to the rule and get in.


Hopefully we won't have to worry about that after the LSU Ole Miss game...


----------

